

Hello, World: Meet Xobni - gduffy
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2008/05/hello-world-meet-xobni.html

======
masterpenguin
Why do people make a big deal of this Outlook plugin. I remember using Eudora
email and back in 2001 Eudora mail had some of the same features.

Not all the features but the majority. I hate when people make a big deal out
of a basic Outlook plugin. I give them credit for building a good product but
I am sure microsoft could develop something better, after all they own the
source code of Outlook

~~~
bluelu
Because it's a yc combinator startup and their are lots of yc combinator fans
out there.

Don't you see that many of the startups are boosting each other (which might
not be a bad thing) and are using each others services to improve their chance
of success.

------
Tichy
What would be really cool would be if Xobni could write my emails for me and
keep in touch with my contacts. I really kind of suck at that.

~~~
ovi256
And not only with clients, but also send sweet nothings to your girlfriend,
endearing and respectful letters to your parents, stern and firm letters to
the IRS, and so on. And make coffee.

